# Value of old growth cedar tree??



## TwoRails (Jan 23, 2016)

I Googled on the value of old growth cedar trees but didn't find any info useful to me; all I found was to 1) estimate the number of cords for firewood (which I couldn't do), 2) call in a forester (which I don't want to do), 3) and go Google it (which is what I was doing.,.,).

So does any body have a rough guesstimate on what a 3-4' diameter, 80-100' tall cedar is worth?

Sorry, I have no idea what kind of cedar it is, but it's in the Pacific North West if that helps.

Thanks.


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello TwoRails,

It is probably what is a Yellow or Red but not actually a true Cedar as we have none in north america...its just what we call them vernacularly...Also, that size isn't "old growth" (typically) and would have to be about 3 to 5 times that size (or more) to be an actual old growth specimen...That size is only going to bear market price regionally for the species...


----------



## TwoRails (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for the lesson, Jay


----------

